# I used to have a deer feeder



## barneyrb (Dec 18, 2011)

In the first picture you see my feeder still standing at 6:09 on 12/4/2011. Sorry for the splotches but this all happened during a rain.

View attachment 212084


Next Picture is taken at 8:12 and the only thing I can figure out is he has been eating all the corn from my feeder (somewhere around 150 lbs) because he has spent over 2 hours eating and yes the feeder is laying on it’s side (out of the picture) and the lid is nowhere to be found.

View attachment 212085


This picture is from a later time the next night and I guess he may be coming back for more

View attachment 212086


This is the last picture I have from him, sure hope he is gone now…..

View attachment 212087



Yes, these are my original pictures.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 18, 2011)

woooo weeee looks like a big one!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2011)

Well he sure looks like a big one. He's eat well on the corn by the looks of it.


----------



## tree md (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, that's a big ass bear! Look at how small his ears look. I doubt there is anything you can do to deter a determined bear but we had to secure our feeder to keep the cows from knocking it over. They used to run them in my hunting area but no longer do. The coons have been more of a nuisance than anything. They've chewed through it and tore it up a few times. It's a cheap neoprene feeder. To secure it to the ground I drove T posts in the ground and tied the legs of the feeder to them with wire. I originally planned on driving the whole T post into the ground but that was a no go. I ended up having to cut them off with an 18V cordless sawsall. Ever tried to cut through T post with a cordless sawsall? It's a job, Ill tell ya!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yogi has been eating well. lol


----------



## Bigrod (Dec 19, 2011)

He's quiet the large fella. He sure has been eating well. Are they legal to hunt in your area.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 19, 2011)

Bigrod said:


> He's quiet the large fella. He sure has been eating well. Are they legal to hunt in your area.



We don't have a legal season on these and most bears have a chip imbedded. IF a person were to kill one they better have $100 grand or claw marks.


----------



## Bigrod (Dec 19, 2011)

That kinda sucks. He's eatin all your food and not much you can do about it. I have relatives in northern Louisiana and he said they have a few around there camp that have been tearing up there feeders but can't do anything with them because they are protected in that area too.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 19, 2011)

Bigrod said:


> That kinda sucks. He's eatin all your food and not much you can do about it. I have relatives in northern Louisiana and he said they have a few around there camp that have been tearing up there feeders but can't do anything with them because they are protected in that area too.



I am in North Louisiana, these pictures were taken in Morehouse parish


----------



## Bigrod (Dec 19, 2011)

They live around West Monroe but not sure where there camp that they hunt at is. I don't think its all that far away from where they live the way they talk.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 20, 2011)

Bigrod said:


> They live around West Monroe but not sure where there camp that they hunt at is. I don't think its all that far away from where they live the way they talk.



Yeah, I live in West Monroe and hunt Morehouse which is 30 miles away....small world.


----------



## dwraisor (Dec 27, 2011)

tree md said:


> ...The coons have been more of a nuisance than anything. They've chewed through it and tore it up a few times....




My pops had to switch his bucket feeder to a metal 5 gl can to keep the coons out. They chewed the first plastic lid off, then he used a metal hub cap, and bungied that on, so they chewed the bucket. Now its a metal bucket and lid, but those are hard to come by anymore...

dw


----------

